# mein Saturn-11 Aufbauthread



## Akira (3. Februar 2018)

Hallo. Für dieses Jahr habe ich mir vorgenommen erstmals ein Rad selbst aufzubauen. Nach einer erkenntnissreichen Testfahrt ist die Wahl auf ein Saturn-11 gefallen.

Mit diesem Thread erhoffe ich mir hilfreiche und wichtige Tipps von erfahrenen Bastlern. Das Projekt hat jetzt keine Eile, da der Rahmen eh erst Mitte des Jahres kommt. Bis dahin habe ich aber noch gut Zeit um Komponenten auszusuchen.

Fotos zum Rad https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/87673

Wenn Entscheidungen getroffen wurden, werde ich diesen Beitrag entsprechend editieren.


----------



## Akira (3. Februar 2018)

Mein gewünschtes Design = factory raw + Anbauteile und decals in schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (3. Februar 2018)

Nächster Punkt wäre das Fahrwerk. Eigentlich wollte ich Gabel und Dämpfer von DT-SWISS kaufen. Nach Rücksprache mit Nicolai hat sich aber ergeben, dass der Dämpfer nicht mit Sicherheit ins Rad passt. Was das Thema Federelement betrifft, bin ich bis jetzt immer nur RockShox gefahren. Ich bin aber offen für andere Komponenten.

Leider habe ich für FOX Komponenten noch keine Herstellerangaben für die Masse gefunden. Somit konnte ich auch noch nicht die Factory Modell mit den Performance Modellen vergleichen. Wegen der schwarzen Tauchrohre gefallen mir eigentlich die Performance Modelle besser. Aber die Factory Modelle müssen ja Vorteile haben.

Hat da jemand hilfreiche Links?

Was ich gar nicht mag, ist das FOX-Orange. Aber die Aufkleber kann man ja abmachen bzw. in der Farbe ändern. Was ich auch nicht verstehen kann ist, die unterschiedliche Fareb der Kashimabeschichtung bei Gabeln und Dämpfer.


----------



## Antihero (3. Februar 2018)

Da schaue ich doch mal mit.

Also hat dir Größe L besser als M gepasst, freut mich, dass du die Auswahl hattest und nicht auf meinen Rat angewiesen warst .

Ich fand den Fox-Dämpfer bei der Probefahrt ja sehr beeindruckend, kann aber den Faible für Farbdetails gut nachvollziehen. Warum sollte ein DT-Dämpfer nicht passen?

Grüße, Anti


----------



## Akira (3. Februar 2018)

Ich habe das Saturn nur in Gr. L getestet (M war nicht da). Das hat aber super gepasst. Das Rad war mit 50er Vorabu sogar noch ein paar Millimeter kürzer als mein aktuelles XC Rad. Ich werde einen 40 Vorbau verbauen.

Der DT-Dämpfer hat laut CAD nur 1 mm Luft zur Wippe. Er könnte passen oder auch nicht. Wurde mir jedenfalls nicht empfohlen. 
DT wird mir bzw. Nicolai sicherlich keinen Dämpfer zu Testzwecken zusenden.


----------



## justanicename (3. Februar 2018)

Akira schrieb:


> Was ich gar nicht mag, ist das FOX-Orange. Aber die Aufkleber kann man ja abmachen bzw. in der Farbe ändern.


Das hatte ich auch. Habe bei Sllik Graphics ein paar Fox Decals in schwarz bestellt. Das ist also kein Problem das farblich anzupassen.


----------



## Antihero (3. Februar 2018)

Akira schrieb:


> Der DT-Dämpfer hat laut CAD nur 1 mm Luft zur Wippe. Er könnte passen oder auch nicht. Wurde mir jedenfalls nicht empfohlen.
> DT wird mir bzw. Nicolai sicherlich keinen Dämpfer zu Testzwecken zusenden.


Du kannst doch einen Online bestellen und wenn es nicht passen sollte, wieder zurückschicken. Solange keine Montagespuren entstehen (kannst ja die Dampferaugen mit dünnen Klebeband abkleben) sollte das doch kein Problem sein.


----------



## freetourer (3. Februar 2018)

Schön - ein Saturn Aufbau.

Welche Ausrichtung soll denn die Ausstattung haben? 

Beim Dämpfer würde ich mal bei Nicolai anfragen, ob sie einen McLeod getestet haben.

Ansonsten würde dem Rad auch sicher ein CC Inline gut tun.


----------



## Akira (4. Februar 2018)

Ausrichtung für mich -> ein Bike für alles. Soll heißen, so wie es Nicolai vorgibt. Von XC bis All-Mountain.
Hauptsächlich fahre ich damit Touren um MD -> also 60% XC
Aber auch Trails im Harz werden unter die Reifen genommen -> 30% Trails
Wenn es dann noch für z.B. den Hacklbergtrail in Saalbach (ohne größe Sprünge) reicht, wäre das super -> 1o% All-Mountain

Hab grade noch mal bei Magura nachgesehen. Da gibt es aber auch keinen passenden Dämpfer 184x44

Der CC-Inline scheint mit zu überdimensioniert. https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/01/21/canecreek-db-air-il-daempfer/

Ich muss mal versuchen mit DT-Swiss zu telefonieren. Es muss doch möglich sein, dass die mal ein Dämpfer zu Nicolai schicken.


----------



## Speedhub83 (4. Februar 2018)

Da bin ich doch auch mal dabei!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (4. Februar 2018)

Hallo @Akira
Wegen der Dämpferfrage:
Ich kann nicht für das Saturn (und den Fox Dämpfer) sprechen, aber ich habe den Vorgänger DB Inline im Helius und finde, er ist eine Wucht! Auf keinen Fall überdimensioniert. Der geht bestimmt auch super im Saturn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (4. Februar 2018)

Komponenten Vergleich bzw. Suche ist echt ansträngend. Entweder man finden kaum Informattionen oder einfch zu viel verschiedene.

Meine heutige Recherche -> Federelemente





Bei Fox hatte ich angefragt, ob sie mir den Gewichtsunterschied zw. den Factory und den Performance Komponenten sagen könnten.
Factory (Gabel/Dämpfer) = 1800/250
Performance = 1900/250

Irgend einen für mich nicht erkennbaren Grund muss es noch beim Unterschied Fox zu RS geben, da die Fox-Elemente doch mal eben 1000€ mehr kosten.

Da der DT Swiss Dämpfer nicht passt und auch die Gabel mehr Richtung Leichtbau bzw. XC-Race geht und mein Bike doch auch mal was wegstecken sollte, werde ich mich gegen DT-Swiss entscheiden.

Manitou und Formula sind mir irgendwie nicht ganz geheur.

Bis jetzt bin ich an allen meinen MTB immer Rock Shox gefahren, da wäre es jetzt eigentlich mal der zeitpunkt neue Dinge zu testen.
Bleibt also die Wahl zw. den verschiedenen FOX-Elementen.


----------



## Stolle12 (4. Februar 2018)

Ein feines Bike baust du dir da auf
Ich würde keine Sekunde zögern und einfach das RS Geraffel verbauen. 
Das gesparte Geld kannste besser in einen schönen LRS und -wenn nötig- Dämpfertuning investieren.


----------



## codit (4. Februar 2018)

Du baust sicher eine Variostütze ein. Wenn es keine Stealth werden sollte sondern die aus dem Allgäu, dann denke daran Dir zwei Nieten für die Zughalter unters Oberrohr setzen zu lassen. Gewicht ist beim Saturn ja wichtig und da ist die Allgäuer schon gut.


----------



## Akira (4. Februar 2018)

Fox Factory
https://www.foxracingshox.de/3163/2...range-logo-15qrx110-1.5-t-51mm-rake-am?c=2366

Fox Performance
https://www.foxracingshox.de/3161/2...e-blk-logo-15qrx110-1.5-t-51mm-rake-am?c=2366

Ich mag Schwarz


----------



## Akira (4. Februar 2018)

@codit 

Variostütze ist nicht geplant. Wenn Variostütze dann kommt für mich nur eine Stealth in Frage. Das geht aber bei dem Rahmen nicht bzw. ist nicht vorgesehen. Bei meinem Einsatzzweck ist eine Variostütze auch nicht unbedingt nötig. Da kommt was aus Carbon.


----------



## codit (4. Februar 2018)

Wenn Stealth nicht geht, lass Dir in jedem Fall die beiden Nieten setzen. Dann kannst Du bei Bedarf ohne Geklebe/Kabelbinder doch mal eine externe Vario montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (5. Februar 2018)

Moin @Akira . Preislich eine kleine Welt teurer, aber um Welten besser als ein RS Monarch! Ich hatte meinen vor 2 Jahren nagelneu im Bikemarkt gekauft für knapp 300 (Ladenpreis zu der Zeit ab etwa 390 im günstigsten Fall). Mein Helius war danach ein anderes Bike - viel feinfühliger.
Grüße Maik


----------



## guru39 (5. Februar 2018)

Akira schrieb:


> @codit
> 
> Variostütze ist nicht geplant. Wenn Variostütze dann kommt für mich nur eine Stealth in Frage. Das geht aber bei dem Rahmen nicht bzw. ist nicht vorgesehen.



Seltsam. Ich habe neulich einen Saturn 11 Rahmen für einen Kunden bestellt, da war das kein Problem. Ist auch auf der AB bestätigt.


----------



## Akira (5. Februar 2018)

So, Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht. Rahmen ist bestellt 

@guru39 Wo ist dann der Eingang für die Leitung?


----------



## guru39 (6. Februar 2018)

shiddebön 






Danke an Nicolai für das Bild.

Edit: Alle Saturn 11 Rahmen kommen so. Das Saturn 11 ist also Stealth-ready.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (6. Februar 2018)

@guru39 
Die neue Eagle Kurbel sieht ja abgefahren aus! Und ist das der neue Stealth Dämpfer von Fox mit den 3 Dämpfungslöchern?


----------



## guru39 (6. Februar 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> @guru39
> Die neue Eagle Kurbel sieht ja abgefahren aus! Und ist das der neue Stealth Dämpfer von Fox mit den 3 Dämpfungslöchern?



Das sind Lüftungslöcher und die Kurbel ist von Steel FaZe


----------



## Bingo1979 (6. Februar 2018)

guru39 schrieb:


> shiddebön
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Besteht bei der Position der Öffnung nicht das Problem dass Regen und Schlamm in den Rahmen gelangen?

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## codit (6. Februar 2018)

@Bingo1979 In die Bohrung kommt eine Durchführungstülle aus Gummi, da passiert nichts.


----------



## Akira (6. Februar 2018)

Das wird ja immer besser hier  Steht auch im Datenblatt.


----------



## Akira (6. Februar 2018)

Federelemente habe ich mal ergänzt.

Nächstes Thema Bremsen. Da habe ich 2 Varianten zur Auswahl.

Magura MT8 Carbon = 2x 200g bei 389€ (ohne Scheiben)
Magura MT Trail Carbon = 2x 235g bei 359€ (ohne Scheiben)

Beide würden mir optisch super zusagen. Und da mein Rad keine reine XC Racemaschine werden soll, finde ich die Trail Carbon Variante ganz gut. Was sagt ihr dazu? 4 Kolben vorne = gute Reserve oder überflüssig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (7. Februar 2018)

Trickstuff Picola


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (7. Februar 2018)

Dann wär's aber edel..


----------



## MantaHai (7. Februar 2018)

Oder Shigura, aus eigener Erfahrung sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Akira (7. Februar 2018)

Also die Picola ist eindeutig zu teuer. Und der Test hat mich auch nicht überzeugt.
Im Bremsenforum wurde mir aber noch die XTR ans Herz gelegt.

Die könnte ich mir auch vorstellen obwohl sie etwas schwerer als Maguras ist. Soll wohl aber besser sein als die MT8


----------



## Akira (7. Februar 2018)

Hier mal mein aktueller Zwischenstand. Das schwierigste an den Komponenten kommt noch - der Antriebsstrang. Da kenn ich mich absolut nicht aus und muss mich hier im "Antriebsforum " mal beraten lassen. Gewisse Vorstellungen habe ich schon. Für den Antriebstrang habe ich jetzt noch knapp 2,6kg Spielraum um unter 11kg zu bleiben. Wie gesagt, es soll kein absolutes Gewichtswunder werden. Ist ja keine Rennmaschine.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (7. Februar 2018)

SRAM Eagle! Keine Frage! Nur welche, das hängt von deinem Budget ab...


----------



## Akira (7. Februar 2018)

So sicher ist das nicht. Ich würde z.B. eine mehrteilige Kassette bevorzugen, um nicht alles tauschen zu müssen, nach Verschleis.

Aktuell bin ich bei "Race face next SL G4" Kurbel und "ethirteen TRS+ Kassette (11 fach 9-46)


----------



## Antihero (7. Februar 2018)

Akira schrieb:


> Im Bremsenforum wurde mir aber noch die XTR ans Herz gelegt.



Ich fahre die M9020 am ION 16 und muss sagen, dass ich begeistert bin (wahr auch nicht schwer, habe von einer Avid Elixir gewechselt ). Bei tiefen Temperaturen im Winter merke ich manchmal das Druckpunktwandern, störe mich daran aber nicht. Die Bremsleistung ist für mich am Enduro, mit 2x200mm Scheiben bei 85kg fahrbereit, völlig ausreichend. Ich habe die Bremse nicht geschont und von Braunlage und Hahnenklee, übers Vinschgau bis Davos uns St. Moritz getestet und nie Probleme gehabt. Also von mir kriegt sie eine eindeutige Empfehlung. Außerdem finde ich die Optik und Haptik sehr ansprechend.



Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> SRAM Eagle! Keine Frage! Nur welche, das hängt von deinem Budget ab...



Ich denke auch, dass da nur noch die Eagle bleibt und sicherlich nicht die GX . Deine Komponentenwahl ist ja gut vergleichbar mit der Raceline-Ausstattung.


----------



## Bjunior (8. Februar 2018)

Akira schrieb:


> ... .. ethirteen TRS+ Kassette (11 fach 9-46)



Hab ich gegen eine X01 Kasette getauscht, da die Bandbreite zwar sehr nett ist, die Schaltqualität aber im Vergleich zu anderen aktuellen 11fach Schaltungen nur unterer Durchschnitt. Schaltwerk ist ein X1 mit 46t Käfig.

Unbedingt ausprobieren bevor du kaufst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (8. Februar 2018)

@Bjunior danke für deinen Hinweis

ich werde dann wohl doch eine komplette Eagle Gruppe nehem


----------



## Akira (8. Februar 2018)

Hat jemand vieleicht einen Tipp für ein gutes Tretlager BSA 73

Unglaublich auf was man da alles achten muss und wieviel verschiedene Begriffe es gibt 

XX1 Eagle = gxp 24mm Achsdurchmesser


----------



## Antihero (8. Februar 2018)

Akira schrieb:


> Hat jemand vieleicht einen Tipp für ein gutes Tretlager BSA 73


Die Innenlager von Reset halten ewig: https://reset-racing.de/reset/innenlager/


----------



## Akira (8. Februar 2018)

dann wohl so etwas
https://r2-bike.com/RESET-RACING-Innenlager-GXPLite-MTB-BSA-GXP-68-73-mm

wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, benötigt man da aber ein spezielles Werkzeug

das sieht auch gut aus
https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-Innenlager-Truvativ-GXP-BSA-BlackBox-Keramik


----------



## MantaHai (8. Februar 2018)

Akira schrieb:


> Hat jemand vieleicht einen Tipp für ein gutes Tretlager BSA 73
> 
> Unglaublich auf was man da alles achten muss und wieviel verschiedene Begriffe es gibt
> 
> XX1 Eagle = gxp 24mm Achsdurchmesser



Wheels Manufacturing sind sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## mountainmax (9. Februar 2018)

Akira schrieb:


> wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, benötigt man da aber ein spezielles Werkzeug



Ja aber dieses spezielle Werkzeug ist glaub ich einfach nur ne "KassettenNuss". Also so wie auch der Kassettenring montiert wird.
Keine Gewähr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (9. Februar 2018)

mountainmax schrieb:


> Ja aber dieses spezielle Werkzeug ist glaub ich einfach nur ne "KassettenNuss". Also so wie auch der Kassettenring montiert wird.
> Keine Gewähr!



Stimmt aber.


----------



## Akira (9. Februar 2018)

@guru39 
könntest du mir mal sagen welchen Durchmesser das Sitzrohr außen hat - zwecks Klemme? Danke


----------



## guru39 (10. Februar 2018)

Wie ich sehe wurde dir ja schon an andere Stelle geholfen.


----------



## provester (10. Februar 2018)

guru39 schrieb:


> Stimmt aber.



Nicht ganz, für die Reset-Innenlager passt das standard-Shimano-Werkzeug für die klassischen 4-Kant-Innenlager.. (das Werkzeug für Kassette hat einen kleineren Durchmesser..)

Nachdem das dritte Resetinnenlager im Bekanntenkreis nach jeweils ca. 2 Jahren das Zeitliche gesegnet haben, bin ich von der Qualität nicht mehr so angetan (bei meinem Steuersatz war auch nach 1,5 Jahren das obere Lager völlig hinüber)..


----------



## Akira (10. Februar 2018)

ich werde jetzt dieses Lager nehmen
SRAM Innenlager Truvativ GXP | BSA BlackBox Keramik


----------



## guru39 (12. Februar 2018)

provester schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, für die Reset-Innenlager passt das standard-Shimano-Werkzeug für die klassischen 4-Kant-Innenlager.. (das Werkzeug für Kassette hat einen kleineren Durchmesser..)



Stimmt, mein Fehler. Ich hatte das verwechselt.


----------



## guru39 (18. Februar 2018)

Akira schrieb:


> Hallo. Für dieses Jahr habe ich mir vorgenommen erstmals ein Rad selbst aufzubauen. Nach einer erkenntnissreichen Testfahrt ist die Wahl auf ein Saturn-11 gefallen.
> 
> Mit diesem Thread erhoffe ich mir hilfreiche und wichtige Tipps von erfahrenen Bastlern. Das Projekt hat jetzt keine Eile, da der Rahmen eh erst Mitte des Jahres kommt. Bis dahin habe ich aber noch gut Zeit um Komponenten auszusuchen.
> 
> ...



Hier ist meine Interpretation eines Aufbaufreds


----------



## Akira (26. Februar 2018)

die ersten Teile sind da


----------



## uphillking (26. Februar 2018)

Akira schrieb:


> ich werde jetzt dieses Lager nehmen
> SRAM Innenlager Truvativ GXP | BSA BlackBox Keramik



Habe ich auch verbaut. Bitte beachten: muss häufig nachgefettet werden. 3-4x pro Saison.


----------



## Akira (26. Februar 2018)

uphillking schrieb:


> Habe ich auch verbaut. Bitte beachten: muss häufig nachgefettet werden. 3-4x pro Saison.



Echt? Wieso das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (26. Februar 2018)

Die Lager sind relativ schlecht gedichtet. Das Fett arbeitet sich recht schnell nach außen. Wenn du also lang Freude an dem sündhaft teuren Lager haben möchtest dann öfter mal mit frischem Fett (Spezialfett in Spritze für Keramik liegt bei) versorgen.


----------



## Akira (26. Februar 2018)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## uphillking (26. Februar 2018)

Dass man die Lager relativ einfach nachschmieren kann ist halt Fluch und Segen zugleich. In der Theorie ist Keramik aufgrund dessen Härte haltbarer als Stahl und somit unempfindlicher gegen Schmutz. In der Theorie...


----------



## uphillking (26. Februar 2018)

Noch eine Frage zum Saturn: warum gibt Nicolai nur 32er Gabeln frei?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (26. Februar 2018)

Weil's ausreicht für das Bike? 32er sind doch nicht schlecht!?


----------



## uphillking (26. Februar 2018)

Na mich zB würde ein Saturn als leichtes Trailbike reizen. Mit 34er Fox und stabilem Laufrad/solider Bereifung. Ähnlich wie hier im Test-Fazit:

http://twentynineinches-de.com/2017/09/05/nicolai-saturn-11-raceline-testfazit/


----------



## Akira (26. Februar 2018)

Bei mir wird es auch keine XC Rakete. Bin auch eher Richtung Trailbike unterwegs. Aber die 32er Gabel reicht doch auch da. Die bekommst du schon nicht klein. Riesen Sprünge macht man damit eh nicht.

Bei mir kommt noch ein Laufradsatz von Newmen dazu mit 25er Felegnbreite und 2.2er Reifen (Siehe Startbeitrag)


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (27. Februar 2018)

@uphillking  Ich fahre eine 32er Fox Talas MJ 2013 im Helius AC und empfinde sie als völlig ausreichend für meinen Fahrstil und das Terrain (Trails im Taunus, Flowtrail Bad Endbach u.ä.). Die macht alles mit!
Gruß Maik


----------



## uphillking (27. Februar 2018)

Wenn man halt wie ich eine Pike gewohnt ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (27. Februar 2018)

Ich bin 7 Jahre eine Sektor Coil mit Fast Tuning gefahren, jetzt eine Pike mit Fast Tuning. Auch wenn ich nur 75kg mit Ausrüstung wiege, merkt man das Plus an Steifigkeit positiv!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (27. Februar 2018)

Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie viel besser sich das Bike mit einer steiferen Gabel anfühlt!  Habe nämlich keine Kapazitäten für einen Tausch.


----------



## uphillking (3. März 2018)

Heija, wann geht's denn mit dem Aufbau weiter?


----------



## Akira (3. März 2018)

Wenn Geld für teile da ist. Nein im Ernst - Ich bestelle Teile und warte. Der Rahmen kommt eh erst im Mai (KW 20)


----------



## Akira (3. März 2018)

Eine Frage hab ich da mal noch.

Was sagt mir diese Angabe? *Steuersatz min. Einpresstiefe unten = 11mm
*
Muss ich jetzt einen Steuersatz bzw. eine untere Steusatzschale kaufen, die mindestesn 11mm dick ist? Sitzt also eine flacherer Schale zu tief?


----------



## nicolai.fan (3. März 2018)

Siehe hier

http://2009.nicolai.net/manuals/parts/Steuersaetze_headset.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (3. März 2018)

bissl alt das Dokument


----------



## nicolai.fan (3. März 2018)

Und was hat sich geändert ?
11mm statt 25mm


----------



## Helius-FR (5. März 2018)

Akira schrieb:


> Eine Frage hab ich da mal noch.
> 
> Was sagt mir diese Angabe? *Steuersatz min. Einpresstiefe unten = 11mm
> *
> Muss ich jetzt einen Steuersatz bzw. eine untere Steusatzschale kaufen, die mindestesn 11mm dick ist? Sitzt also eine flacherer Schale zu tief?



Steuersatz muß 11mm in das Steuerrohr gepresst werden.

Würde den Reset Racing Flatstack A4 empfehlen.


----------



## Akira (5. März 2018)

Was spricht für den Reset Steuersatz und nicht den Cane Creek?


----------



## Helius-FR (5. März 2018)

Akira schrieb:


> Was spricht für den Reset Steuersatz und nicht den Cane Creek?



Einbauen und nicht mehr dran Denken. 

Habe noch nie Probleme mit Reset Steuersätzen gehabt.


----------



## Akira (5. März 2018)

Habe grade von Cane Creek erfahren, dass der 110 nur 10mm Einpresstiefe hat. Dann fällt der Wohl aus.

Dann doch der RR Flatstack 4


----------



## Helius-FR (5. März 2018)

Akira schrieb:


> Habe grade von Cane Creek erfahren, dass der 110 nur 10mm Einpresstiefe hat. Dann fällt der Wohl aus.
> 
> Dann doch der RR Flatstack 4



A4


----------



## Akira (5. März 2018)

nö, nur unten ;-)


----------



## Joerg_1969 (6. März 2018)

Oder das Chris King Steel Set

P.S.: Ich habe leider übersehen dass das kein tapered Steuersatz ist... mea culpa


----------



## Antihero (6. März 2018)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Chris King Steel Set



Das SteelSet passt nicht in den Rahmen, denn das gibt es nur als klassischen 1-1/8-Zoll-External-Cup-Ahead-Set. Außerdem würde das doch sehr hohe Gewicht so ein bisschen dem Leichtbaugedanken des Saturn widersprechen.

Wenn schon Chris King, dann den InSet 2, wobei ich auf die Schnelle keine konkrete Angabe zur Einpresstiefe gefunden habe. Auf der Chris-King-Seite wird nur angegeben, dass das Steuerrohr mindestens 11mm tief ausgerieben sein soll. Der Reset Flatstack A4 ist aber etwas leichter, günstiger und meiner Erfahrung nach ebenso haltbar wie ein King. 

Ich schließe mich da meinen Vorredner an. Bei uns sind insgesamt 4 Steuersätze von Reset im Einsatz und das teilweise seit mehreren Jahren komplett unauffällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aarios (8. März 2018)

Das Saturn meiner Frau ist Grösse S, kommt aus dem Sale-Bereich bei Nicolai und war schonmal aufgebaut. Am Unterrohr hat es ne kleine Schramme von der Gabel. Mit dem eingebauten Reset Steuersatz schrammt auch meine DT Swiss Gabel am Unterrohr. Mein Händler sucht grad nach ner Möglichkeit das Anschlagen zu beenden, mittels:

a) höher aufbauender unterer Lagerschale 
b) Acros Einschlagwinkelbegrenzer (nicht unbedingt schön)
c) AngleSet (auch nicht unbedingt mega für dieses Rad)

Hat jemand schon eine funktionierende Lösung?

Danke
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
A


----------



## codit (8. März 2018)

Beim Reset Flatstack gibt es eine untere Lagerschale die 7mm hoch baut, also 4mm mehr.


----------



## Aarios (8. März 2018)

codit schrieb:


> Beim Reset Flatstack gibt es eine untere Lagerschale die 7mm hoch baut, also 4mm mehr.



Danke! Jetzt muss ich nur wieder zum Händler, um herauszufinden welcher Reset da verbaut ist. Vielleicht krieg ich das auch noch von Nicolai erzählt. Dann könnte ich vielleicht wirklich nur die untere Schale wechseln.


----------



## Helius-FR (8. März 2018)

Aarios schrieb:


> Danke! Jetzt muss ich nur wieder zum Händler, um herauszufinden welcher Reset da verbaut ist. Vielleicht krieg ich das auch noch von Nicolai erzählt. Dann könnte ich vielleicht wirklich nur die untere Schale wechseln.



Bei Reset kann man die obere und die untere Hälfte einzeln Kombinieren. 

Ich denke bei wird ein Flatstack A4 drin sein ?!


----------



## Akira (8. März 2018)

Also im Serienbike ist ein Reset Flatstack A4 verbaut. Deshalb werde ich auch die Flatstack 4 Unterschale nehmen.

BTW. heute habe ich Gabel und Dämpfer bekommen


----------



## Aarios (8. März 2018)

Ich hab inzwischen die Specs der Komplettbikes gecheckt und scheinbar ist es wirklich ein A4. Wie gesagt, scheinbar schlägt die Fox 32 und meine tolle alte DT Swiss Gabel beim S Rahmen in Verbindung mit dem flachen A4 an. Ich versuche es jetzt mit einem A8, der baut 5 mm höher.


----------



## Aarios (15. März 2018)

So, A8 Lagerschale gerade montiert: Es passt beim Rahmen in Grösse S wirklich genau so, dass gerade so nichts mehr schleift.


----------



## Bingo1979 (16. März 2018)

Laut Nicolai Homepage gibt es den Saturn 11 Rahmen für Fahrr über 100kg auch mit einem nicht-konfizierten Rohrsatz.

Ist jemandem bekannt ob sich das nur auf den Hauptrahmen bezieht, oder auch auf das Heck?

Gruß 
Ingo


----------



## NICOLAI-Support (16. März 2018)

Hallo Ingo,

die Konifizierung bezieht sich nur auf des Hauptrahmen.
Das Heck ist in allen Größen/Gewichtsklassen identisch gewählt

Viele Grüße
dein NICOLAI-support
(Philipp)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (18. März 2018)

Federelemente sind jetzt auch da


----------



## Akira (18. März 2018)

Alle Bilder gibt hier https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/87673


----------



## uphillking (18. März 2018)

Gabel kommt mir etwas schwer vor.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (18. März 2018)

@Akira: tolle Teile-Dokumentation. Viel Spaß beim Aufbau. Aaber kleiner Tip: HUBER BUCHSEN nicht vergessen!


----------



## Akira (18. März 2018)

@uphillking Mir geht es nicht um absoluten Leichtbau. Die Gabel ist ja nur aus der Performance Line und nicht aus der Factory Line. Für mich ging das Design vor Gewicht.

@Kaffeeklicker Warum? Glaube nicht, dass man da einen signifikanten Unterschied spürt. Zur Not kann man die ja immer noch später tauschen.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (18. März 2018)

@Akira Ich habe in der Tat keine Erfahrungen mit dem Gefühl von Huber Buchsen in einem 105 mm Hinterbau. Wahrscheinlich merkt man das nicht so stark. Aber ausschließen mag ich es nicht. Bei mehr Federweg auf jeden Fall spürbar! Aber mach erst mal fertig und fahre..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (21. März 2018)

Was meint ihr. Passt ein Oldschool Flaschenhalter optisch an das Rad? Ich find die Idee ganz cool.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (22. März 2018)

King Cage passt immer. Zumindest an Rädern aus Alu, Stahl, Titan! Ich habe den am Renner. Der mit der Schnapspulle wäre doch was..
Wenn du aber etwas dezenter unterwegs sein willst:

 


Passt da gerade so in der 146 mm Einstellung.
Zu finden im gut sortierten Fachhandel:
FIDLOCK Magnetic Bottle Holder
Grüße Maik


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (22. März 2018)

Akira schrieb:


> Hallo....


Wenn du einen Speedneedle an Stelle des SQ Lab verbaust, sparst du 200g, Speedplay Frog Pedale statt Shimano sparen etwa 55g und funktionieren 100x besser bei Schlamm und "Fahrrad!" rufen, statt Klingel, spart noch mal 49g. Macht etwa 300g weniger.


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. März 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Speedneedle an Stelle des SQ Lab verbaust, sparst du 200g, Speedplay Frog Pedale statt Shimano sparen etwa 55g und funktionieren 100x besser bei Schlamm und "Fahrrad!" rufen, statt Klingel, spart noch mal 49g. Macht etwa 300g weniger.


Richtig sinnvolle Vorschläge


----------



## Akira (22. März 2018)

@Kaffeeklicker Hey, coole Idee. Und dann noch den Rahmen durch eine Carbonvariante ersetzen, Rennradräder dran, Hinterradbremse weglassen - da komm ich sicherlich unter 8kg.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (22. März 2018)

Oha, da bin ich aber 2 Leuten auf die Füße getreten...
Das mit der Klingel war nur bedingt ernst gemeint. Sicher. Aber bevor ich mir eine 49g Klingel ans Rad baue...
Die Speedplay Frog sind für mich allerdings die besten Pedale und funktionieren bei Schlamm oder Schnee tadellos. Selbst wenn man nicht richtig eingeklickt ist, kann man eine Abfahrt runter fahren, ohne vom Pedal abzurutschen. Mit etwa 250g sehr leicht und auf Grund fehlender Federkraft und hoher Drehfreiheit absolut kniefreundlich. Die fahre ich seit über 20 Jahren. Und was am Speedneedle schlecht sein soll??
Tut mir leid, ich dachte, du wolltest Tipps. Wusste nicht, dass deine Ausstattung schon fix ist.
Dann mach mal und viel Spaß noch.


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. März 2018)

Es soll ja nichts um das letzte Gramm gehen. Der Sattel muss ja auch erstmal zum Hintern passen. Und das ist beim Speedneedle ja bspw. nicht immer der Fall. Klingeln finde ich persönlich deutlich entspannter als immer rufen zu müssen.
Pedale sind halt Glaubensfrage. Geht schließlich um ein komplett anderes System.


----------



## Akira (22. März 2018)

@Kaffeeklicker so böse war das gar nicht gemeint.

Aber Sattel und Pedale stehen 100% fest, da ich sie von meinem alten Rad übernehme. Bis auf den Flaschenhalter sind auch schon alle Teile bestellt bzw. habe ich sogar schon viele zu Hause.


----------



## Akira (1. April 2018)

Habe wieder Post bekommen. Die Laufräder haben noch Lieferschwierigkeiten. Ansonsten fehlt jetzt noch der Flaschenhalter inkl. neuer Flasche und einen Trickstuff Matshi werde ich mir noch besorgen. Mehr Fotos gibt es im Album https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/87673


----------



## Akira (8. April 2018)

Noch mehr Teile. Es wird langsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (13. April 2018)

Flaschenhalter, Trinkflasche und SRAM-Shimano-Adapter ist auch angekommen.
Und meine Customschraube hab ich auch. Mann muss sich nur zu helfen wissen.


----------



## Speedhub83 (13. April 2018)

Ich bin tatsächlich ziemlich gespannt auf den Rahmen...


----------



## Akira (13. April 2018)

Ich bin gespannt, ob alles so zusammen passt wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.


----------



## Aarios (26. April 2018)

Hier mal das neue Geschoss meiner Chefin. Saturn in S aus dem Sale bei Nicolai.

Hab den Rahmen wegen vieler passender Teile in meiner Restekiste gewählt.

Freue mich schon auf Kommentare zum Sattel. Der musste aber bequem sein. Außerdem fügt er sich einigermaßen in das “Farbschema”. Und klar: Züge kürzen etc steht noch an.

War am Ende nicht wirklich billiger als ein neues aus dem Schlussverkauf im letzten Jahr. Aber endlich sind die Teile wieder in Benutzung und das Gewicht ist erfreulich niedrig (11.5kg). Meine Töchter haben Focus HTs mit recht guter Ausstattung, die nur 0.5kg weniger auf die Wage bringen.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (26. April 2018)

Das sieht schick aus. Mit dem Sattel hast du aber wirklich einen rausgehauen! Der wiegt alleine bestimmt schon über 300g, aber wenn man  (besser Frau) drauf sitzt, sieht man ja das Karomuster nicht.
Wäre der Aufbau vom Rainer, dann würde der wieder eins drauf kriegen wegen des schief stehenden ODI Schriftzuges. 
Am vorderen Reifen kannste sicher auch noch gut was sparen. Aber Recycling ist gut und wichtig!
Deiner Frau und dir viel Spaß!


----------



## greg12 (26. April 2018)

Aarios schrieb:


> Hier mal das neue Geschoss meiner Chefin. Saturn in S aus dem Sale bei Nicolai.
> 
> Hab den Rahmen wegen vieler passender Teile in meiner Restekiste gewählt.
> 
> ...


durch den grazilen erlkönigbemusterten sattel sieht das bike aus wie ein 26er!


----------



## Akira (26. April 2018)

Ich muss noch bis Mitte Mai warten. Dann kommt mein Rahmen. Diese Woche sollten auch endlich die Laufräder kommen. Dann kann ich anfangen zusammen zubauen.


----------



## Akira (28. April 2018)

So, jetzt fehlt nur noch der Rahmen.


----------



## Akira (29. April 2018)

So ein Mist. Habe ich schon den ersten Fehler gemacht. Die Bremsscheiben (Centerlock) passen nicht an die Laufräder (6Loch).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (4. Mai 2018)

Jetzt habe ich auch die richtigen Scheiben zu Hause. Außerdem habe ich den Startpost mit der aktuellen Komponentenliste aktualisiert. jetzt bin ich wirklich gespannt, was der Rahmen wiegt. Das Rad sollte aber unter 11,5kg bleiben.


----------



## Akira (7. Juni 2018)

Der Rahmen trifft in den nächsten Tagen ein. Dann geht es hier auch mal wieder vorwärts.


----------



## Akira (12. Juni 2018)

Da ist das Ding. Ich freu mich. Aber ein klein wenig bin ich auch enttäuscht. Gewicht ist 300g mehr als erwartet. Im Techsheet steht 2750 inkl Dämpfer (Größe unbekannt). Also hatte ich mit ca. 2400g ohne Dämpfer gerechnet. Schade.


----------



## Akira (12. Juni 2018)

Rahmengewicht gilt wahrscheinlich für Rahmengröße S


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (12. Juni 2018)

Sehr schöner Rahmen! Wenn du die Stange, die den Dämpfer momentan ersetzt, gegen den Dämpfer tauschst, biste also etwa bei 3000 g. Nicht so super wie 2750, aber ist doch okay! Bin auf den Aufbau und das Endgewicht gespannt! 
Hau rein, Akira!


----------



## Akira (13. Juni 2018)

Blöd. Schon was vergessen bzw. war mir nicht bewusst, das ich zum Dämpfereinbau noch extra Hülsen benötige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (13. Juni 2018)

Kontaktiere Stephan Huber_* - https://huber-bushings.com -*_der weiß Rat und du kriegst super gute Buchsen (die Besten!) für deinen Dämpfer! Kann ich nur empfehlen.
Gruß
Maik


----------



## Akira (13. Juni 2018)

Und die passende Größe steht im TechSheet. Hatte ich übersehen. 22,2x8 ist korrekt


----------



## Nidhoeggr (13. Juni 2018)

Macht einiges her der Rahmen, viel Spaß beim Aufbauen!

Der Empfehlung von Kaffeeklicker kann ich mich nur anschließen. Ich hatte an meinem alten Bike auch Huber Buchsen verbaut und die liefen im Gegensatz zu den Originalen (von Rock Shox) um einiges länger problemlos und besser. Und das Wechseln der Gleitlager ist auch kinderleicht.


----------



## Akira (14. Juni 2018)

HBs sind bestellt


----------



## Akira (15. Juni 2018)

Ich habe eine Frage zur Kurbelmontage.

Auf der Kurbel (Mutter linke Seite) steht folgende Angabe

10mm = 12-15 Nm
8mm = 48-50 Nm

Das verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Soll das heißen, wenn ich ein 8er Inbus nehme soll ich 50 Nm aufbringen und mit einem 10er Inbus nur 15 Nm?

Da ich nur einen Drehmomentschlüssel bis 24 Nm besitze, habe ich jetzt den 8er inbus genommen und mit 24 Nm festgezogen. Wenn ich jetzt den 10er Inbus nehme klickt Der Drehmomenschlüssel bei 15 Nm sofort. Aber eigentlich hab ich ja mit dem 8er Inbus zuwenig Drehmoment aufgebracht.


----------



## hardtails (15. Juni 2018)

das eine ist die befestigungsschraube, das andere der kurbelabzieher


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Juni 2018)

Akira schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage zur Kurbelmontage.
> 
> Auf der Kurbel (Mutter linke Seite) steht folgende Angabe
> 
> ...


Bei meiner Turbine ist das, was bei dir den 10er Inbus aufnimmt, quasi nur die Kappe, damit man mit dem 8er nicht nur den Kurbelarm festziehen sondern auch wieder abziehen kann. Quasi ein Kurbelabzieher.


----------



## Akira (15. Juni 2018)

Verrückte Technik 
Also muss ich mir doch noch einen 8er Inbus-Aufsatz für den großen Drehmomentschlüssel besorgen. Thx

gut das es YT gibt


----------



## hardtails (15. Juni 2018)

Oder du machst es ohne.
50nm ist jetzt keine Feinmechanik


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Juni 2018)

Akira schrieb:


> Also muss ich mir doch noch einen 8er Inbus-Aufsatz für den großen Drehmomentschlüssel besorgen.


Da lässt sich doch mit diversen Bits und sonstigen Aufsätzen was zusammenbasteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (16. Juni 2018)

Kurbel ist dran.
Und durch super Service hab ich auch schon die Huber Buschings bekommen (sogar mit Optik Upgrade extra für mich).

Jedoch sitzen die Buchsen im Gleitlager sehr fest. Da dreht sich nichts.
Innendurchmesser lager eingebuat =12,7mm
Buchsendurchmesser auße =12,8mm

INFO: Laut Mail von Huber ist das so ok, wenn man die Buchsen mit der Hand noch einsetzten kann


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (16. Juni 2018)

@Akira
Hat Stephan Huber dir verschiedene Kunststoffbuchsen mitgeschickt (unterschiedliche Außen- und Innendurchmesser)?


----------



## Akira (16. Juni 2018)

1 Gleitlager mit "mehr Spiel" war dabei. Das hab ich auch verbaut.

Ich hab die Buchsen jetzt mal reingeschoben. Bis auf ein paar Zehntel ging das auch mit Handkraft. Raus wird aber schwierig. 
Der Dämpfer ist jetzt auch schon komplett im Rad. Schwinge lässt sich mit Kraft bewegen.
Ich lass das jetzt erstmal so und warte bis das Rad auf den Rädern steht. Dann werde ich ja sehen ob es richtig federt oder nicht.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (16. Juni 2018)

Ja, sorry, die Kunststoffteile sind ja die Gleitlager.. 
Ich habe bei meinem Einbau etwas White Lightning (Wachsschmiere für die Kette) außen auf die Buchsen getropft. Für den Ausbau (und bei Bedarf auch Einbau) gibt es doch das Werkzeug.. Ich meine, wenn du den Dämpfer nur an einer Aufnahme befestigst und ihn dann bewegen kannst (andere Seite auch), dann ist doch alles gut. So habe ich das gemacht. Zu leicht ist auch nix. Das sind ja keine großen Drehungen, die die Dinger machen müssen. Würde sagen - ohne Saturn Erfahrung - wenn das Ding zusammengebaut ist und der Dämpfer eingestellt ist und du fährst, dann sieht die Welt anders aus! Ich bin gespannt! Weiter viel Spaß und Erfolg.
Gruß Maik


----------



## Akira (19. Juni 2018)

Würdet ihr die Leitung auch so verlegen, oder doch außen lang. Die XTR hat den Anschluss leider links.
https://foto-thumbnails.mtb-news.de...94dHJtOTAwMHJldmlld18xNy1vcmlnaW5hbC5qcGc.jpg


----------



## imun (19. Juni 2018)

Ja auf jeden Fall, denn außen wäre mir zu gefährlich


----------



## Aarios (19. Juni 2018)

Absolut immer innen. Bin heute auch wieder mal ungeplant nach links abgestiegen. Wäre schade, wenn man dann abbrechen müsste weil was hängen geblieben ist.


----------



## Akira (20. Juni 2018)

Schaltwerk Montage ist doof. 
https://www.sram.com/sites/default/...-000_rev_d_1x_mtb_derailleurs_user_manual.pdf

Irgendwie wird da nur die Hälfte erklärt. Ist Posiotion Seite 8 mit blockiertem Schaltwer oder ohne? Ich bekomme das nur im geblockten Zustand hin. 
bei 10:20 sieht es nach blockierten Schaltwerk aus.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (21. Juni 2018)

Moin, @Akira!
Schaltwerk ist nicht blockiert.
Ich hatte bei mir übrigens so viel Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen und ihn komprimiert, als würde ich bei passendem Sag drauf sitzen. So ließ sich das Schaltwerk auch gut alleine einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (23. Juni 2018)

fertig
(schöne Fotos muss ich noch machen, wenn die Sonne mal wieder scheint)








ein bisschen Optik Tuning -> sogar die HUBER Bushings wurden auf der Sichtfläche noch abgedreht  (Super Service durch HUBER)


----------



## Speedhub83 (23. Juni 2018)

Sehr sehr stark!


----------



## uphillking (23. Juni 2018)

Nicht übel.
Aber für die verbauten Teile viel zu schwer.
Gewichtsmäßig echt entäuschend.


----------



## Akira (23. Juni 2018)

Mit den Factory Federelementen hätte ich nochmal 300g sparen können. Da war mir die Optik aber wichtiger.


----------



## Deleted 426828 (24. Juni 2018)

Ein optisch sehr starkes Rad.Gefällt mir extrem gut.Tolle Geometrie und Verarbeitung.
Aber wie schon gesagt mit 11,7 kg ohne Variostütze viel zu schwer für ein XC/Marathon Rad.Meine Meinung.
Der Rahmen ist mit 3kg incl Dämpfer aber auch ein echter Brocken im XC Bereich.

Wirst aber sicher viel Spass mit dem Rad haben


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (24. Juni 2018)

Mensch Leute, das könnt ihr doch dem @Akira  nicht antun! "...enttäuschend..", "..ein echter Brocken.." Wenn man sich die Teileliste so anschaut, ist da nicht so viel Platz für Einsparungen, wenn man mit Kompromissen arbeitet (Akira hatte ja zu Anfang die Teileauswahl begründet... Sattel etwa 200g zu schwer, Federelemente..). Die anderen Teile sind ja sonst recht leicht! 

@Akira  Sehr schöner Aufbau! Sehr schönes Rad! Hab`viel Spaß damit. Der Druck kommt nicht aus dem (leichteren) Bike sondern aus den Beinen, wa!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (24. Juni 2018)

Ich find es Gut.
Rein Optisch sehr gelungen und man muß sich nicht an jeder Kante Gedanken machen ob das Bike auseinander fällt wenn man drüber fährt.


----------



## Deleted 426828 (24. Juni 2018)

Die verbauten Parts sind ja allesamt schon recht konsequent ausgewählt.Passt schon.Natürlich könnte man noch insgesamt 200-300gr einsparen.Keine Frage.Der Rahmen vereitelt halt ein "echtes" Leichtbauprojekt schon im Ansatz.Finde ihn optisch ja sehr gut.
Das Rad ja auch an sich stimmig aufgebaut.
Habe mit dem Saturn 11 Rahmen auch lange geliebäugelt.


----------



## Akira (24. Juni 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Ich find es Gut.
> Rein Optisch sehr gelungen und man muß sich nicht an jeder Kante Gedanken machen ob das Bike auseinander fällt wenn man drüber fährt.


Das war der Plan  Ich fahre ja keine XC/Marathon-Rennen.


----------



## Helius-FR (24. Juni 2018)

Akira schrieb:


> Das war der Plan  Ich fahre ja keine XC/Marathon-Rennen.



Mein Argon GTB Pi wird rein Theoretisch etwa genau so schwer...


----------



## uphillking (24. Juni 2018)

Meine "enttäuschend" Aussage bezog sich darauf dass ich den Rahmen für mein nächstes Projekt, 29er Fully +/-120mm  Federweg,  im Auge hatte.  Dachte ich komme damit und mit etwas Feintuning auf 10,5 kg...
Aber jetzt wird's wohl doch einer aus Plastik.


----------



## codit (24. Juni 2018)

@Akira Schöner Aufbau! Und am Gewicht merkt doch +-1Pfund eh kein Mensch. Lass Dich nicht kirre machen und geniesse das Teil im Sommer.

Wenn es meines wäre, hätte es aber eine Variostütze bekommen. Ohne ist der Einsatzbereich schon recht eingeschränkt.


----------



## Akira (24. Juni 2018)

Alles gut. Ich habe kein Problem mit dem Gewicht.


----------



## Akira (26. Juni 2018)




----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Juni 2018)

Schickes Ding!


----------



## danizartmann (18. Juli 2018)

Anhang anzeigen 753799

Hier einmal mein Projekt. Noch nicht fertig aber fast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (18. Juli 2018)

@danizartmann 
falscher Thread, bitte den allg. Saturn Thread nutzen


----------



## Akira (30. Dezember 2018)

so, nach kurzer Garantieabwicklung ist nun auch alles grade
vorher



nachher


----------



## Stolle12 (30. Dezember 2018)

Akira schrieb:


> so, nach kurzer Garantieabwicklung ist nun auch alles grade
> vorher
> 
> 
> ...



Das sieht nun aus wie es soll!
Misst du mal bitte oben an den Sitzstreben unterhalb der Schweißnaht die Reifenfreiheit?


----------



## Akira (30. Dezember 2018)

Das Profil ist aber schon da, wo der Messschieber sitzt. Also max. 62,5 mm. Keine Ahnung ob da noch ein 2,3 Zoll Reifen passt. Evtl. mal im allgemeinen Saturn Thread nachfragen.


----------



## Steveee (24. Januar 2019)

Hi,

wie verlege ich denn den Zug für die Stealth Sattelstütze, bspw. Lev Carbon? Bremse und Schaltung nehmen ja die Führung schon in Beschlag.

Danke und Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (24. Januar 2019)

Steveee schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie verlege ich denn den Zug für die Stealth Sattelstütze, bspw. Lev Carbon? Bremse und Schaltung nehmen ja die Führung schon in Beschlag
> 
> ...



https://www.bike-components.de/de/Nicolai/Kabelhalter-3-fach-p44676/


----------



## Steveee (24. Januar 2019)

aha, perfekt, Danke!


----------



## Akira (24. Januar 2019)

@Steveee bitte nächstes Mal den allg. Saturn Thread benutzen.


----------



## Ortanc (3. Februar 2019)

Servus in die Runde, ich überlege mir das Saturn 11 mit Rock Shox Elementen aufzubauen. Hat zufälligerweise jemand Erfahrung mit dem RS Monarch RL  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (3. Februar 2019)

@Ortanc bitte im allg Saturnthread nachfragen. 
Das hier ist mein persönlicher Aufbauthread. Ich fahre Fox


----------



## Akira (3. Februar 2019)

*allg. SATURN Fragen gehören hier hin ->*

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/saturn-11-geschnacke-der-nicolai-leichtbau-thread.832330/


----------



## Ortanc (4. Februar 2019)

Akira schrieb:


> *allg. SATURN Fragen gehören hier hin ->*
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/saturn-11-geschnacke-der-nicolai-leichtbau-thread.832330/



Sorry hab ich übersehen. Danke und viel Spass mit Deinem Rad !


----------



## Akira (9. September 2019)

Es hat sich wieder etwas getan. Aktuelle Komponenten siehe Startpost

Ich wollte nie ein reines XC-Racebike aufbauen. Für mich ist es ein Trail-AllMountain Rad. Aus diesem Grund habe ich jetzt doch eine versenkbare Sattelstütze nachgerüstet. Es ist einfach so praktisch.


----------



## Akira (11. September 2019)




----------



## nekonotora (23. November 2019)

Hi Akira,

sehr schicker Aufbau. Ich überlege seit einiger Zeit den Saturn 11 in L zu kaufen. Kannst du mir eventuell sagen, ob die Gabel ans Unterrohr anstoßen kann oder lässt sich die Gabelbrücke ohne Probleme drehen?

Mfg Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (23. November 2019)

@nekonotora Da stößt nichts an. Ansonsten wäre es eine Fehlkonstruktion


----------



## nekonotora (23. November 2019)

@lvhdds das mag sein. Ich habe allerdings schon von Saturn Rahmen in kleineren Größen gelesen wo die Brücke anschlägt es sei denn man verbaut einen Steuersatz mit Lenkanschlag.


----------



## Akira (23. November 2019)

@nekonotora Hab ich noch nie so drauf geachtet. Aber ich hab links rum 4mm Luft und rechts rum 2mm Luft. Es stößt also nichts an, kann aber knapp werden. je nachdem wie die Verstellrädchen der Gabel gestaltet sind.


----------



## nekonotora (23. November 2019)

Akira schrieb:


> @nekonotora Hab ich noch nie so drauf geachtet. Aber ich hab links rum 4mm Luft und rechts rum 2mm Luft. Es stößt also nic an, kann aber knapp werden. je nachdem wie die Verstellrädchen der Gabel gestaltet sind.


Danke für die Info.


----------



## Akira (6. Januar 2022)

Hab mal die Komponenten auf den neuesten Stand gebracht und neue Reifen aufgezogen. Verdammt Schläuche sind schwer.


----------

